# Halloween is coming!



## TykiButterfree (Sep 25, 2019)

I just saw this in the update and I am very excited for Halloween. I had a question though. It looks like there is a Halloween amenity and I was wondering how you get it. This happened before with the black feather events. It looked like there was a new clock tower amenity in their screenshots, but I never saw it anywhere. Did I miss it somewhere?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6DnI8gmraQ


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Sep 25, 2019)

i'm sure the haunted house(the one with goldie standing on the balcony) will be almost like the hello kitty tent in the sanrio event(i'm assuming this bc in the vid it's in the area of your campsite where the amenities are located), where you had to use leaf tickets to obtain it. i'm not sure about the house with teddy coming out like a vampire, that may just be something they included in the video bc of the theme and not necessarily something you can obtain in-game.


----------



## Ras (Sep 25, 2019)

The Teddy thing will be furniture. Probably a fortune cookie item. The reskinned castle will be an amenity, offered like moonrisekingdom said. Things are getting pretty spoopy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Nintendo really outdid themselves for this.  My 500 leaf tickets are shaking in fear


----------



## Circus (Sep 25, 2019)

TBH that maid costume looks really pretty. Might try and get it if it's not super expensive.


----------



## Ras (Sep 25, 2019)

I like how the clouds in the new Halloween town are held up by wires.


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Sep 25, 2019)

Ras said:


> I like how the clouds in the new Halloween town are held up by wires.



ah i didn't even notice this detail at first.

all the halloween items look so cute, but i'm saving up my leaf tickets for xmas


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 26, 2019)

The design for Halloween looks really good! This will indeed by extremely exciting and interesting to see  haven’t had picket camp for long so it will be a brand new experience for me.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 26, 2019)

I want the terrain, but I will wait to see the other Halloween items first since the terrain doesn't disappear. Too bad Wolfgang's cookie ate most of my Leaf Tickets already.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 19, 2019)

I would love it if things didn't cost a ridiculous amount of leaf tickets.


----------

